

This is what a brazilian “prison” looks like - lohengramm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQL8Qxmiaho

======
Exuma
That is insanely horrifying...

I recently wanted to go to Rio, and then had a few people tell me I was
completely insane and that I should never go. One of the guys who told me this
knew a lot of people executed there, so I took his advice and stayed home.

I'd still be open to another opinion though...

~~~
lohengramm
This prison is in the northeast region of Brazil, arguably the most insecure
place to go. Rio is in the southeast but I still wouldn't go there... If you
wanna go to Brazil, you are probably better off going to the south, like
Florianópolis.

But this is my opinion, and someone might speak about beautiful beaches in the
northeast side for example - I think it doesn't worth.

